
Super recognisers: the people who never forget a face - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/nov/11/super-recognisers-police-the-people-who-never-forget-a-face
======
napsterbr
I'm on the other side of the spectrum, I (probably) have Aphantasia[0].

(Just thought someone could find the concept of Aphantasia interesting, so I'm
sharing it here :)

[0] -
[https://www.bbc.com/news/health-34039054](https://www.bbc.com/news/health-34039054)

------
dang
Several previous discussions over the years:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=super%20recogni&sort=byDate&da...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=super%20recogni&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

